# How long???



## hairchick40v (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought some NL seeds and put them in jiffy pellets on Dec 1.  Nuttin yet????  This is not the first time I have used this method, for weed and a gozillion other plants(i grow all my own herb)...  I have never had any seed take this long to sprout???  They did get a bit chilled one day, but I moved them into a warmer part of the house????  I spent like a $100 on these seeds!!!!  UGH!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

are they in a propagation heat mat and dome?  they can take up to 4 days when I do mine..some faster some slower..and some not at all..:rofl:..  Keep them at 77 degrees and they will sprout..Good luck KEEP M GREEN.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2008)

well i would of thought by now they would of popped ,,,can you not take a peak inside to see if theres any growth ,,,i use paper towwel method allways popped with in 24 hrs ,,that way i can see what has popped or not :hubba:

good luck and where did you buy them my nl only cost £15 ,,,


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 7, 2008)

thats why i use the paper towel greenhouse method:hubba: that way you only plant live seedlings. i get about 95% of my beens to pop in 24-48 hours if they dont pop by then i have a few tricks to help them along


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 7, 2008)

U think I could take them out of the pete pot and put them im a towel???
   Maybe they are not staying warm enough..  no heat mat...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont recommend it..can you put a heat pad set on Low under them?


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 9, 2008)

hairchick40v said:
			
		

> I bought some NL seeds and put them in jiffy pellets on Dec 1. Nuttin yet???? This is not the first time I have used this method, for weed and a gozillion other plants(i grow all my own herb)... I have never had any seed take this long to sprout??? They did get a bit chilled one day, but I moved them into a warmer part of the house???? I spent like a $100 on these seeds!!!! UGH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Never use Peat Pellets inside or ever there high density takes time for roots to set in all and all if the seeds do make it just means you got a stronger plant


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I took them out of the pellets and put them in a paper towel....  All but 2 popped...  I was sooooooo happy, I really thought I got ripped....  I have never had a seed not germ, and have never paid for them before...  Probably won't agian....  2 many free ones around


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

let us know how they go


----------



## andy52 (Dec 11, 2008)

i have had some seeds take up to 3 weeks to pop.be patient.i use the rapid rooter cubes and have 100% success wqith seeds and clones,so far.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 11, 2008)

ive never had any seeds take longer than 48 hrs to show signs of breaking the surface.

*Click here, this is how i germinate 100% success.*


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 11, 2008)

I just got done germing four seeds. Put them in distilled water til they just barely popped then put in soil with plastic wrap over them(greenhouse). The heating sucks in my house and I bet the soil was in the mid to low 60's but 3 days later...they all popped. I figure in the spring thats what the seeds would deal with outside so it can't be all too bad.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, they finally did germ...  I had 5 out of 10 so far, I still have the other five greenhousin, hopin for the best.   The first five, I put in soil under the light yesterday...  Goin to check them right now....  It is time for my SUN to go down...:watchplant:


----------



## Vegs (Dec 14, 2008)

I do the easiest method of sprouting seeds. I don't mess with sprouting in paper towels or mediums I plan not to actually grow in.

I simply place the rockwool plugs in my hydroton, pour a little distilled water over each plug to get them nice and soaked. Make a small opening about a half an inch deep, place in each bean, then slightly pull over one side of the opening to barely cover each bean (protect from drying out and direct light). Set the pump to water 3 times for 15 minutes each day and let um' go! Less then 7 days most if not all will pop!

I just don't like the idea of germing in towels because you run the risk of damaging fragile young tips or roots, mold and tempurature issues... Sure, those buggers are resilient but when your paying top dollar per bean you gotta play it safe!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

same with therapid rooter plugs.i do not even worry about phing the water i soak the cubes with.i do mist the cubes with ph'd water with some clonex solution as they dry out.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 14, 2008)

Well turns out 7 out of 10 so far....  They are lookin good, got a little set of leaves showin...  I am in a stalemate with my husband about expanding my lighting...  So, I am hopin for the best for these little babes.  I have 2 very nice mothers ready to start cloning, but the lighting situation isn't there yet...  I am ready to break it up to 2 different spots, but my hubby is not...  Money for christmas and all that good stuff...  :hubba:


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 14, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> thats why i use the paper towel greenhouse method:hubba: that way you only plant live seedlings. i get about 95% of my beens to pop in 24-48 hours if they dont pop by then i have a few tricks to help them along



If you don't mind me asking what are these tricks that you speak of?


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 16, 2008)

****...I'll take ya hairchick. we'll get a house going real nice. lol. JK. I need to find a girl as much in to growing as me. Good luck with you're X-Mas present..maybe he'll suprise ya..


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2008)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking what are these tricks that you speak of?



hee heee he... probably as much simply 'time consuming' bobbles that allow the natural germination process to occur, as anything 'actually' beneficial...:confused2: 
  Proper temp's and moisture content and patience... is all that is required for any "healthy/viable" seed to germinate...IMO/E


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I have ended up with 5 really good looking seedlings...  Hoping for the best, maybe I'll get at least a couple of girls...   I had 3 that never germed, and 2 that germed but then frizzled up...  5 is better than none...:hubba:


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> hee heee he... probably as much simply 'time consuming' bobbles that allow the natural germination process to occur, as anything 'actually' beneficial...:confused2:
> Proper temp's and moisture content and patience... is all that is required for any "healthy/viable" seed to germinate...IMO/E


 
The key word is "viable". Seeds can sit on a shelf for way too long, and xrayed parcels don't always lead to viable seeds.


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> The key word is "viable". Seeds can sit on a shelf for way too long, and xrayed parcels don't always lead to viable seeds.


..of course it is..."viable".. but all of the "tricks" in the world isn't going to make a dead seed viable.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 17, 2008)

Hick said it best, temp and humidity are the key factors, imo, 100% humidity above the soil or medium and a temp of at least 90 and those babies will pop through the soil before your eyes.

If you think about it, germing in paper towels and then transplanting to soil or other medium is essentially going to delay the process, much like a mature plant that stops growing from transplanting for a while


----------



## lions10 (Jan 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> well i would of thought by now they would of popped ,,,can you not take a peak inside to see if theres any growth ,,,i use paper towwel method allways popped with in 24 hrs ,,that way i can see what has popped or not :hubba:
> 
> good luck and where did you buy them my nl only cost £15 ,,,



Hello UKgirl420, i'm looking to buy some seeds, seems like you got a good price
could you share the supplier with us? 

Thanks Ahead


----------

